# Update: Yao undergoes successful surgery



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...3q8vLYF?slug=ap-rockets-yao&prov=ap&type=lgns



> Yao Ming’s(notes) broken foot is not healed and the Houston Rockets say the All-Star center is out indefinitely.
> 
> Yao suffered a hairline fracture in his left foot in the Rockets’ playoff loss to the Lakers on May 8. The team initially said Yao was expected to miss only eight to 12 weeks. But team doctor Tom Clanton examined Yao’s foot in Houston on Wednesday and said the hairline fracture has not responded to the treatment program.
> 
> ...


mg:mg::whiteflag::whiteflag:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed*

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed*

**** **** ****


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed*

****


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed*

Goodbye Yao....
Good thing for this is that he cant play for China and gets some rest.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed*

Surgery? God...

Initially they did say 8-12 weeks. It has been 8 weeks.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed*



> Yao and the Rockets will consult with doctors *who have previously participated in his care* before proceeding with a new course of action


Fail


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed*

The doctors will figure something out and Yao will be ready to go at the start of the season. Now the questions is, whether or not you sign him to a max contract at the end of next season.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed*

Damn it...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed*

**** this.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed*

It will be a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong summer.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed*

Couldn't we just have a zombie apocalypse instead!?


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed*

Apparently it might be worse than originally thought.  

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...?slug=aw-yaorockets062909&prov=yhoo&type=lgns



> Rockets could lose Yao for season, if not longer
> 
> As the NBA draft approached, the grim truth about Yao Ming’s(notes) broken left foot hung like an anvil over the Houston Rockets. The fear isn’t that he’s just lost for next season, but longer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed*

****...this changes everything.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed, could lose season*

Not cool


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed, could lose season*

:wtf:I don't believe it.mg:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed, could lose season*

more bad news. i've heard that the rockets confirmed this and that the fracture has actually spread.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed, could lose season*

I wonder if this is why they would go after Rubio so hard. Who knows how bad this can be. 

One thing for sure.... should it ever be healed he needs to return to his playing weight when he first came in the league.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed, could lose season*



> Rockets center Yao Ming’s left foot injury could be severe enough to be *season ending or even career-threatening* depending on the success of potential treatments chosen, Rockets team physician Tom Clanton said Monday.
> 
> "At this point, the injury has the potential for him missing this next season and could be career threatening," Clanton said. "One of the things we are trying to get is a consensus opinion on that, to make certain there is no option we are overlooking that would provide an earlier return or would be an option for treatment that he would prefer rather than doing additional surgery."
> 
> ...





> Clanton expected the hairline fracture that ended Yao’s season, his fourth bone injury in the past four seasons, to have healed when Yao returned from China for a CT scan last week.
> 
> Instead, it not only healed, but Clanton said it grew worse. He said doctors will also try to determine whether Yao has suffered a loss of blood supply in the area, causing the injury to heal more slowly.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6503064.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed, could lose season*

*IT'S A TRAGIC DAY FOR ALL ROCKETS FANS AROUND THE WORLD.:tonbricks:*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed, could lose season*



> When I asked Clanton if the possibility that Yao's hairline fracture could still heal on its own — as the doctors always thought it would — would be something along the lines of me winning the lottery, he jumped in before I could finish the sentence.
> 
> "Oh, no, no," he said. "I would not put it that way.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2009/06/while_yao_the_rockets_cornerst.html


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Yao’s injury could be season ending or even career-threatening*

Why go to the same doctors who failed before when you could try to go to James Andrews.


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Yao’s foot injury not healed, could lose season*



mtlk said:


> *IT'S A TRAGIC DAY FOR ALL ROCKETS FANS AROUND THE WORLD.:tonbricks:*


No it's a tragic day for all nba fans around the world. Because if Yao goes down there's only couple world class centers in the NBA. 
I'm not fan of Rockets but i have always liked Yao because he's a class act.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Yao’s injury could be season ending or even career-threatening*

The more I read about this the more it makes me sick.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Yao’s injury could be season ending or even career-threatening*

This team is cursed.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Yao’s injury could be season ending or even career-threatening*



> The quotes in the Houston Chronicle from Dr. Tom Clanton, who discovered that Yao's foot hadn't responded to treatment, contains the same information he gave the Rockets last week, a team source said. Sources say the Rockets didn't emphasize in their subsequent release that Yao could miss the season because Clanton didn't emphasize it.
> 
> For what it's worth, the Rockets and Yao's representatives are appalled that Clanton went public with the results of his examination. Yao was disappointed the exam showed no progress, but a source says he never contemplated missing all of next season.
> 
> The question he's trying to answer right now, a source says, is whether to have surgery and thereby guarantee he'll miss part of the season, or give it more time to heal naturally, leaving open the chance he'll be ready to go in October. The risk is that if it still doesn't respond to rest, he'll then have to have surgery, which would push his return to later in the season than if he had surgery now.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=bucher_ric&page=yaoming-090629


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Offseason Thread [Merged]*



> BEIJING (AFP) – A senior Chinese sports official expressed disbelief following a report that basketball icon Yao Ming may not play next season and could be facing a career-ending injury.
> 
> Chinese fans also largely voiced skepticism over the 2.26-metre (seven-foot-six-inch) centre's repeated injuries, speculating it could be a ploy to lower the price of his contract, which is soon up for renewal.
> 
> ...



Is this true!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090630/sp_wl_afp/basketnbarocketschnyao_20090630074954;_ylt=AtkRNaiK5g8mBgZw3WrWL6i8vLYF


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Offseason Thread [Merged]*

Quite a range - so it goes from possible career ending to being able to never miss a game.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Offseason Thread [Merged]*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> Quite a range - so it goes from possible career ending to being able to never miss a game.


This is what Chinese fans thinks, and I hope they are right.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Offseason Thread [Merged]*



mtlk said:


> "As soon as Yao Ming signs, his doctor will immediately say he can play again, *182* games will be no problem."


Wow, that Chinese national team schedule must be pretty fierce. No wonder Yao's always getting injured.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Offseason Thread [Merged]*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> Quite a range - so it goes from possible career ending to being able to never miss a game.


All depends on what Yao decides to do.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Yao’s injury could be season ending or even career-threatening*

Is the Weapon X program still available. I won't mind placing some adamantium on Yao's feet.

Ditto for the super soldier serum for T-Mac.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Offseason Thread [Merged]*



mtlk said:


> Is this true!
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090630/sp_wl_afp/basketnbarocketschnyao_20090630074954;_ylt=AtkRNaiK5g8mBgZw3WrWL6i8vLYF


Nonsense. Whatever Yao Ming makes, the team makes double in international exposure. They wouldn't low-ball him at the risk of losing revenue he brings in.

Same reason why the Lakers are going to extend Kobe for almost $30 million a year. It's Kobe. If they lose him, they don't have to pay him but lose everything he brings in.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Yao’s injury could be season ending or even career-threatening*

All I can do is laugh at this. The curse is alive and well.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Yao’s injury could be season ending or even career-threatening*

There is article in ESPN insider, how Rockets can bounce back after losing yao! any information?.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Offseason Thread [Merged]*



mtlk said:


> Is this true!
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090630/sp_wl_afp/basketnbarocketschnyao_20090630074954;_ylt=AtkRNaiK5g8mBgZw3WrWL6i8vLYF
> 
> *Chinese Government/National Team: Yao has already been given approval to miss this summer's Asian Basketball Championships in the east Chinese city of Tianjin, but the CBA hopes the centre will be able to play for the national team at next year's World Championships in Turkey*.


That's ridiculous if he ever has to play for the Chinese National team again. They're the reason he can't walk right now. He came back early to play for your freaking Beijing Olympics now let him be and rest.


The Rockets shouldn't resign him unless it's under his contract that he can't play for China while he's still in the NBA. It wouldn't make sense for the Rockets to give a max contract with that much risk involved.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: Yao to have surgery*



> Now, after consulting with the Rockets' medical staff and a handful of specialists on the East Coast, a decision has been made to have Yao undergo surgery once more to repair the stress fracture in the tarsal navicular bone of his left foot, according to several sources. What has not yet been determined is the exact method for the repair.
> 
> By having the surgery soon, the hope is that Yao will be able to return to the basketball court by the second half of the 2009-10 season and possibly be at full strength for the playoffs.
> 
> "What I do is stay positive as much as I can, waiting, waiting for the hope," Yao said. "Right now, just like everything else, my heart is hanging there."


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/fran_blinebury/07/01/blinebury.yao/index.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE: Yao to have surgery*

I think that's what most of us were shooting for. We want him to get as much rest as possible. Missing half the season is bad, but we rather him miss the 1st half rather than the 2nd half. We can definitely hold the fort for half the season(we've done it for 3 seasons in a row).


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE: Yao to have surgery*

Hopefully he rests up and has the best finish to a season anyone can have.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: Yao to have surgery*



> Houston Rockets All-Star center Yao Ming will have to wait up to a week before he knows whether he will need surgery on his broken left foot.
> 
> The future of 7-foot-6 (226-centimeter) Yao are in question amid reports from the team doctor that the hairline fracture in his foot could keep him out of all of next season, and potentially end his career.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/07/03/yao.injury.ap/index.html?rss=true


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Source: Yao being recommended season-ending procedure*



> Reports yesterday indicated that the Rockets would have to wait another week to find out whether or not Yao Ming will need surgery.
> 
> However, a source close to the situation has told me that Yao has been recommended a procedure that would likely cause him to miss the entire upcoming season. This procedure would involve the use of a bone stimulator that would not require tampering with Yao's foot, ultimately allowing Yao to return at a higher playing level. It would also aid in lengthening his career.
> 
> ...


http://www.thedreamshake.com/2009/7/3/937318/source-yao-being-recommended


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Source: Yao being recommended season-ending procedure*



Cornholio said:


> http://www.thedreamshake.com/2009/7/3/937318/source-yao-being-recommended


 but if that ensures that Yao will be healthy or healthier for the season after that I'd probably go for that.

time to start scouting john wall and others...


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Source: Yao being recommended season-ending procedure*

:sad:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Source: Yao being recommended season-ending procedure*



> Sources close to Rockets center Yao Ming tell Local 2 this afternoon he will announce he is having major surgery on his left foot in the next few days, and that the procedure will keep him out of the upcoming Rockets season.


http://www.click2houston.com/sports/19943181/detail.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Source: Yao To Announce Season-Ending Surgery*

We are officially in the same class as Knicks fans.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Source: Yao To Announce Season-Ending Surgery*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> We are officially in the same class as Knicks fans.


why is that?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Source: Yao To Announce Season-Ending Surgery*



rocketeer said:


> why is that?


Waiting for 2010.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Source: Yao To Announce Season-Ending Surgery*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> Waiting for 2010.


eh. the rockets aren't waiting for 2010. while the knicks are doing everything possible to clear away salaries with little regards to what players they have, the rockets are targeting players and bringing in guys to improve the team(for both now and in 2010).

while the rockets aren't going to make the playoffs this year, i'm very happy with the direction management is going in.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Source: Yao To Announce Season-Ending Surgery*



rocketeer said:


> eh. the rockets aren't waiting for 2010. while the knicks are doing everything possible to clear away salaries with little regards to what players they have, the rockets are targeting players and bringing in guys to improve the team(for both now and in 2010).
> 
> *while the rockets aren't going to make the playoffs this year, i'm very happy with the direction management is going in*.


Yeah I agree with that. Still though it feels weird going into the season with little or no hope. It would be amazingly shocking if we just make the playoffs next year. I don't know how Knick/Clipper or other doormat team fans' deal with it.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Source: Yao To Announce Season-Ending Surgery*



> Yao Ming will undergo surgery next week to repair the hairline fracture in his left foot and alter the operation of his foot in an effort to prevent recurrence of the injuries that have ended his past two seasons.
> 
> After several weeks spent considering his options, Yao chose a surgery that will include a bone graft and a realignment of the bones in his left foot to alleviate some of the stress in that area that could have led to the hairline fractures in the tarsal navicular bone the past two seasons.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6534182.html


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Update: Yao to have surgery next week*

I don't mean to come off as a jerk to Rocket fans, but I see this as the end of Yao. They're going in to rebuild his foot so it gets injured less? I don't see that working. In fact I see it turning into a disaster after he comes back and plays a handful of games. 

Damn shame. And I hope I'm wrong. I've always liked Yao. The league needs superstar centers, and he just seems like a standup guy to begin with.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Update: Yao to have surgery next week*

Best of luck to our big guy,and I hope for a full recovery soon.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Update: Yao to have surgery next week*



> As the global game goes, he’s basketball’s most important player since Michael Jordan. He’s the reason the world’s most populated country grew smitten with the NBA. He’s the reason that the NBA makes hundreds of millions of dollars out of the Far East, why its American players were treated like rock stars in the Beijing Olympics.





> Basketball has had a lot of folk heroes who never met their promise, but make no mistake about Yao Ming: He met his destiny. He brought the NBA to the world, and the world to the NBA. There are Hall of Fame players with MVP trophies and championship rings who never gave so much to the game. Yao Ming goes away for a year now, maybe more – maybe for good – but his legacy is untouchable.



http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=At0ouZmyvv0MZsV7TgY_UQi8vLYF?slug=aw-yaorockets071809&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Update: Yao to have surgery next week*



> Yao spoke with Ilgauskas before making his decision and was encouraged by what Ilgauskas told him.
> 
> "I am confident that the path I have chosen is the best one," Yao said. "I know I have a lot of work ahead of me before I can be back on the court, and I am committed to do whatever I can to make my recovery 100 percent successful. I have full confidence I'll play again."
> 
> The surgery will be performed next week by Dr. Tom Clanton, one of the Rockets' team physicians. If all goes well, Yao said, *he could begin rehabilitation "a couple weeks" after surgery and could return to basketball activity in six months.*


I hope that Yao makes sure he is 100% before returning.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4336553


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Update: Yao to have surgery next week*

I'm only for Yao coming back if we're in playoff position AND he's %100.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Update: Yao to have surgery next week*

I cant believe how this off season has turned out. My goodness after being 1 win away from beating the NBA champs, and getting into the a winnable WCF series.... to this...

WTF


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Update: Yao to have surgery next week*

Yao says it personally: 






A little NSFW.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Update: Yao to have surgery next week*



> Houston Rockets center Yao Ming underwent successful surgery this morning to repair the broken bone in his left foot. The surgery, which was performed by Rockets Team Physician Dr. Tom Clanton with assistance by Dr. Bill McGarvey at the Memorial Hermann Sports Medicine Institute located in Houston, TX, involved a bone graft in the tarsal navicular bone as well as additional procedures to change the alignment of his foot in order to reduce stress on the repaired bone. Yao is expected to remain hospitalized for several days. While no timetable has been set for his return to action, Yao is expected to be available for the team’s training camp in 2010.


http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5700040418


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Great news. Hopefully this is the last injury. We will miss him for a year.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Get well soon Yao.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

His injuries are less severe than Ilgauskas, and he played all year round which won't be happening again. I'm quite confident that he can stay healthy after this. I also hopes he loses some weight and return to his playing weight in 04-05.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Why i love the onion part 3,752

http://www.theonion.com/content/news/yao_ming


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I think with Yao out we are going to see Adelman's real system.


----------

